# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Show members by country

## Musicpanda

Is there a way to do this or any future needs except my own for this function? I would really love to sort out whom comes from witch countries so I might find myself some IRL friends on the forum and/or just for fun of being able to sort members after country maybe by alphabetic order? So I can see the statistics and how many of my "countrymen" there is...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Paul Rust

*Go here and select the country as a search term.*
http://www.frogforum.net/memberlist.php?do=search

----------


## Musicpanda

Damn I missed the advanced search alternative. Thanks for pointing it out for me!  :Smile:

----------


## Deku

Hmm I was born on puertorico and Iam full puertorican no american no english nothing. Well maybe english since puertorican is a mix of things. 
Black, cuban, english, spaniard, taino. I think. But anywho I put the puertorican flag since that is my origin but I currently live in the states(us). I like it here now, and now am used to it to the point I can call it "home". Only thing I dont like about  here is the teens. Other than that everyone is fine, and the place its fine. I get to go to nyc whenever I want. Etc. Only problem I have with my state is that I live in a state that bans the sale of turtles. Meaning I can either buy them online, or out of state. But I cant buy them here. So that is a pain in the putookey. Anywho yes, go on the search members and select country. Hope this helps. :]

----------

